

Ask YC : What's the best code repo/VC access strategies for a startup hiring interns ? - bosky101

i'm sure several of you have hired interns, or temp dev's but we're getting interns for the first time at hover.in<p>While im going to be turning their focus on pretty stand-alone projects [1] - am wondering how to juggle :
- wanting them to learn/contribute to the main product code base
- as well as keeping 'some parts' of the codebase restrictive<p>suggestions ?<p>should i just make a new repo ?
some tricky branch dance ?
will git 's pull method or some feature within svn help in the restrictive part ?<p>[1] PS: one of the generc project is btw over at http://hoverin.github.com/26th
======
pclark
why do you want to be restrictive?

